

Ask HN: Remote Work? - vmmenon

I&#x27;m seeking a job where I can work from home. I&#x27;ve reached a point in my personal life where I cant leave home for extended periods of time (My current job involves travel).<p>I have a daughter who is autistic and needs me to be around.<p>If any of you&#x27;ll are hiring, please let me know. I can share my resume.<p>My primary skills are in Java and C.<p>Any help, suggestions, or references would be greatly appreciated.
======
mtmail
Tomorrow, first of the month, there will be the monthly 'who is hiring?' post.
Similar to the one you commented in a while ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3652574](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3652574))

------
l0f
there's a list of sites that has remote job offers here:
[https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

------
eip
Email me resume.

dekayd at gmail

